# I need a logo...



## kerska (Jun 2, 2012)

So I know there are a ton of people on here that dabble around in making logos, but instead of trying to PM a bunch of people I'd figure I'd post a thread to see if I could get some help.

I'm looking for something relatively cheap (if not free with giving you much praise and telling people about your designs  ), but just seeing if I can get any takers and what kind of charges would be incurred. We just need a name logo for now, something to put up on facebook and maybe some stickers in the not too far future... 

If you're interested please post some of your work or a link to something and we can go from there.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 2, 2012)

Before you run off asking multiple designers, why not specify your wishes a bit more? Ie. genre, style you're looking for, that sort of stuff.


----------



## kerska (Jun 2, 2012)

Well we're a metal band. It's on the djenty side but it's a pretty melodic sound. The name is View From Eternity, but we'd like the logo to be pretty straight forward and simple and easy to read. Something kinda sciency would be cool. We'd like to avoid the whole "space and planets" thing that gets lumped in as a djent stereotype but I do dig the sciency kinda looking stuff.


----------



## Atomshipped (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you looking for just some simple text or some artwork? I'd be happy to design images and stuff for you for free in Photoshop for your Facebook page and all that, but I'm not great for a very simple logo (seems like for most people it would be the other way around ). Personally I like a lot of Periphery's art work (but don't listen to djent at all) and could easily design something like that for you. Shoot me a message if you're interested.


----------

